# Lakers Dozen



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend and spoonplugging mentor Jerry Borst, the best Musky guy I know targeted Lake Trout New years Eve 2021 in Milwaukee Harbor.Though he made a great video it is real fine tutuorial on doubled rod trolling using 3-way rigs and his Daiwa electric reels Jerry was the person that turn me on to Electric reels 18 months ago. Jerry also shares his contour map or the harbore and what he looks for in good performing trout structure. Early in the video Jerry will share with us how many Musky's he found in the 2021 season Lots of good stuff here







Hal


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

gundogguy said:


> A friend and spoonplugging mentor Jerry Borst, the best Musky guy I know targeted Lake Trout New years Eve 2021 in Milwaukee Harbor.Though he made a great video it is real fine tutuorial on doubled rod trolling using 3-way rigs and his Daiwa electric reels Jerry was the person that turn me on to Electric reels 18 months ago. Jerry also shares his contour map or the harbore and what he looks for in good performing trout structure. Early in the video Jerry will share with us how many Musky's he found in the 2021 season Lots of good stuff here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot fish that area without consistently catching lakers, they were even hitting mepps spinners off a down rigger. You need to go inside the harbor wall for the good fish , we stopped fishing on the outside of the wall because the amount of lakers.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

gatorman841 said:


> You cannot fish that area without consistently catching lakers, they were even hitting mepps spinners off a down rigger. You need to go inside the harbor wall for the good fish , we stopped fishing on the outside of the wall because the amount of lakers.


Well Good for you! Love to see the video of your trips..

Hal


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

gundogguy said:


> Well Good for you! Love to see the video of your trips..
> 
> Hal


I don’t do videos just some pics , over Easter last year. Very nice water to fish


----------

